# 35mph/20 miles, bike pusher.



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

is this a reasonable goal? anyone have one that has this kind of performance? 
I would rather go with a chain or belt drive instead of hub motors.

thanks
james


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know of one specifically, but I am sure that it's possible. My trailer will do about 18mph for 30 miles or so.


----------

